# how many herps do you own



## borntobnude (Apr 21, 2013)

how many snakes and lizards do you own ??
if its "more " put a number please . 


snakes 

A) only 1 
B) 2-4
C) 5or more 

lizards

A) only 1
B) 2-4
C) 5 or more


----------



## JrFear (Apr 21, 2013)

billions 

C


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 21, 2013)

yes thanks for that Jr . I thought that I would get a few serious reposnsesbefore the rubbish but I was wrong :facepalm:


----------



## Shotta (Apr 21, 2013)

for snakes C
for lizards B


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 21, 2013)

A/c - 30+


----------



## PieBald (Apr 21, 2013)

Snakes 
C- 7


----------



## Ambush (Apr 21, 2013)

B - b


----------



## Adamd (Apr 21, 2013)

Do amphibians arachnids count?
Snakes
2
lizards 
3 sadly was 4
Green tree frogs 2
scorpions 1 soon to be 2
and bloody spiny leaf insects 
TOO MANY


----------



## JrFear (Apr 21, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> yes thanks for that Jr . I thought that I would get a few serious reposnsesbefore the rubbish but I was wrong :facepalm:



no need to be rude i answered your question!

Snakes
C - 27


----------



## Snowman (Apr 21, 2013)

sounds like a missing contest... Did I misspell that?


----------



## treeofgreen (Apr 21, 2013)

S - a

L - b

you doing a little census here or something?


----------



## Umbral (Apr 21, 2013)

C-6
c-5


----------



## Nellynake (Apr 21, 2013)

Snakes:
C=8

Lizards:
B=3


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 21, 2013)

Snakes
0 

lizards
3 soon to be 4


----------



## Leasdraco (Apr 21, 2013)

A and A , one lizard one snake


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 21, 2013)

Snowman said:


> sounds like a missing contest... Did I misspell that?



Quality will always trump quantity.


----------



## jacorin (Apr 21, 2013)

snakes
C 8


----------



## fourexes (Apr 21, 2013)

snakes - b 
lizards - less than one for now


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 21, 2013)

Snakes C
Lizards A


----------



## DarkApe (Apr 21, 2013)

snakes c 7
lizards c 26


----------



## Cougar2007 (Apr 21, 2013)

Snakes C 10
Lizards C 11


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 21, 2013)

snakes 

C) 5 

lizards

B) 2


----------



## Knobbies (Apr 21, 2013)

Snakes:
c) 9

lizards:
c) 300+


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 21, 2013)

I should add mine too , I could of just asked who owns only 1 snake or lizard but i thought this would be interesting and the results are for sale to any government department :lol:
B -4

B-4


----------



## AirCooled (Apr 21, 2013)

snakes 
C- (ATM)

lizards
A- (ATM)


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 21, 2013)

Snakes - C 28

Lizards - C 23


----------



## saintanger (Apr 21, 2013)

to many, am starting to lose count.

29 pythons
5 lizards
20 dragons
17 turtles
17 geckos

from what i can remember.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 21, 2013)

Snakes B


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 21, 2013)

I just have one blue tongue skink.


----------



## sharky (Apr 21, 2013)

Snakes: B-3
Lizards: B-3


----------



## RedFox (Apr 21, 2013)

Two snakes and zero lizards. Those stats probably won't change for a while.


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 21, 2013)

dont stop i need more numbers guys !!


----------



## NickGeee (Apr 21, 2013)

Lizards 6...
Is that a B or a C?


----------



## Madders (Apr 21, 2013)

Lizards: 0
Snakes: C- 9


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Apr 21, 2013)

B - b


----------



## baker (Apr 21, 2013)

5 snakes and 2 lizards


----------



## Octane (Apr 21, 2013)

O.p. Just curious as to the need for numbers? 
(research project or personal interest - If it is for a legitimate research project I will happily give details by pm.)

Also a lot of keepers with larger collections or particularly desirable animals won't give numbers - reason thieves.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Apr 21, 2013)

c


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 21, 2013)

15 lizards


----------



## geckodan (Apr 21, 2013)

none

200+


----------



## thewestler (Apr 21, 2013)

C-24


----------



## ingie (Apr 21, 2013)

Snakes C=16
Lizards C=19


----------



## sd1981 (Apr 21, 2013)

I own no reptiles, my reptiles OWN me!! 

2 lizards own this human...


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Apr 21, 2013)

C for lizards but i have amphibians aswell


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 21, 2013)

C

c


----------



## eipper (Apr 22, 2013)

More than most.... With very large dogs roaming the place


----------



## Justdragons (Apr 22, 2013)

snakes 4
lizards 6


----------



## Justdragons (Apr 22, 2013)

To the people who own a large collection, 20 or 30+ pythons and more importantly lots of lizards and dragons.. are you self sufficient? as in breed all your own foods and solar and what have you?? Im at the point where if i want more dragons im going to need to satrt selling organs to pay for electricity and crix.. how do you all do it??


----------



## harlemrain (Apr 22, 2013)

Snakes - C - 3

Lizards - Soon to be - A - 2


----------



## RSPcrazy (Apr 22, 2013)

Lizards - 14

Snakes - 46

Total =60

I used to breed my own rats, crickets and woodies. But medical problems have prevented me from continuing that.


----------



## PrecisionPythons (Apr 22, 2013)

Pythons- C (5) 

No monitors YET haha


----------



## Spidergirl (Apr 22, 2013)

Snakes =c -21
Lizards =c -7


----------



## phatty (Apr 22, 2013)

s c

l c


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 22, 2013)

A 1 x snake


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 22, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> To the people who own a large collection, 20 or 30+ pythons and more importantly lots of lizards and dragons.. are you self sufficient? as in breed all your own foods and solar and what have you?? Im at the point where if i want more dragons im going to need to satrt selling organs to pay for electricity and crix.. how do you all do it??




I breed my own Jap Quail. When running at full capacity I can pump out around 200 every 18 days. I also breed crickets.

I've got a 3KW system on the roof but bills are still high


----------



## phatty (Apr 22, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> I breed my own Jap Quail. When running at full capacity I can pump out around 200 every 18 days. I also breed crickets.
> 
> I've got a 3KW system on the roof but bills are still high


how many breeder quails do you have


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 22, 2013)

phatty said:


> how many breeder quails do you have



Around 30. They normally lay an egg a day. When they slow down and if the freezers empty I buy fertile eggs from Quail Kingdom on line for $5 a dozen. I've often wondered if it's even worth keeping the breeders alive when you can buy the eggs that cheaply. I've got five incubators with automatic turners that hold 48 eggs each. Out of the 240 eggs around 200 or so hatch in 16-17 days.


----------



## phatty (Apr 22, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> Around 30. They normally lay an egg a day. When they slow down and if the freezers empty I buy fertile eggs from Quail Kingdom on line for $5 a dozen. I've often wondered if it's even worth keeping the breeders alive when you can buy the eggs that cheaply. I've got five incubators with automatic turners that hold 48 eggs each. Out of the 240 eggs around 200 or so hatch in 16-17 days.


true that i have heard that japs are not good parent and leave there eggs every where


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 22, 2013)

phatty said:


> true that i have heard that japs are not good parent and leave there eggs every where



Yep  They sometimes lay in groups but just scatter them for the most part. They won't brood at all so an incubator is a must. You can store the eggs for up to a fortnight before setting them as long as you can keep them around 15 degrees, which could be hard where you're from


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Apr 24, 2013)

Snakes 0

Lizards B=2 soon to be 4

plus two hopping mice soon 7


----------



## Wilfred (Apr 24, 2013)

To many


----------



## 00Scales00 (Apr 24, 2013)

C!


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 24, 2013)

B....for the moment 

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spilota_variegata (Apr 24, 2013)

My wife says I've got too many


----------



## dragondude (Apr 24, 2013)

Less than 10 lizards.
I love my other hobbies and interests too much.


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 24, 2013)

snakes:
A-1(Antaresia stimsoni)
getting another snake in a few weeks (Morelai spilota imbricata)

have owned four frogs aswell.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Apr 24, 2013)

Just enough so my hobby/pets don't become a chore


----------



## kankryb (Apr 24, 2013)

4 snakes
17 lizards 
3 tortoises
2 frogs
5 spiders


----------



## r3ptilian (Apr 25, 2013)

All of them, although there are people that wished they owned some mine.


----------



## SteveNT (May 1, 2013)

4 snakes
0 lizards
2 tarantulas
1 scorpion
saltwater fish, etc


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 2, 2013)

3snakes 1 x 8month old captive bred froggy face (aka my daughter)
Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 10, 2013)

S-b
l-a


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Nov 10, 2013)

1 x Eastern Water Dragon
1 x Central Bearded Dragon
1 x Frill Neck Dragon

They are all so unique & have very individual traits...


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 10, 2013)

Snakes C:6
Lizards C:5

Who said it was addictive......


----------



## Jimie (Nov 10, 2013)

1 bredli
2 proserpines
2 blonde macs and a tri color blonde
2 mds
1 ,100% het albino and 1 albino darwin
and hopefully in a month or two a bucket load more macs from my two girls
oh and to be a little festive '' and a partridge in a pear tree''


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 11, 2013)

10 Snakes and 9 Lizards/Gecko's


----------



## IsaHerpLvrs (Nov 13, 2013)

Snakes-13


----------



## tahniandshae (Nov 13, 2013)

21 snakes and growing


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 13, 2013)

A
b


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 13, 2013)

9 reps


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 13, 2013)

Snakes: A) Only one ~ Jungle Python

I'm hoping to raise this number by one for Christmas. I've got my eyes set on a female het for albino Darwin. Have to convince my mother. She's not against them, just gives me a dubious look whenever I bring up the topic. 

Lizards: A) Only one ~ Blue Tongued Skink

I certainly want more of these guys, and perhaps some smaller skink species or a Gecko. No convincing needed for another Bluey, my mother's in love with them, I just have to finish the second (and third, and fourth and fifth, etcetera) enclosure.


----------



## marcus0002 (Nov 14, 2013)

2 Atherton jungles, 2 bredli's and 1 maccie


----------



## Lawra (Nov 14, 2013)

B) one woma and one jungle


----------



## slide (Nov 14, 2013)

Depends who you ask. My wife recons too many, I say not enough.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Nov 14, 2013)

snakes, about 40 or so , lizards, 3.


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 14, 2013)

9 stimsons , 1 BHP ,1 Jungle , 1 Coastal, 4 Central Bearded Dragons


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Nov 14, 2013)

snakes
none 
lizards C


borntobnude said:


> how many snakes and lizards do you own ??
> if its "more " put a number please .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowman (Nov 14, 2013)

It would be impossible for me to count them all. I keep them spread out all over the national parks and state forests within Australia. Many of you have probably seen specimens from my collection.


----------

